# How do you display your ribbons?



## live2ride8

I was thinking about rearranging my horse show ribbons and was just wondering how everyone else displayed theirs. Mine are on 3 or 4 strings on one wall. I'll try to get pictures later  and how do you guys hang your grand/reserve sashes (lol is that what their called?). They don't really hang on the string very well. Oh and feel free to add pictures I love looking at how everyone displays theirs  thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PalominoOwner

I put mine on a chin hanging in my trailer so wehn i go to show everyon sees them


----------



## Chevaux

I'm afraid to say I don't -- they're stashed in a box in my closet. I might suggest, though, that if you know someone (or maybe you can do it yourself) who knows carpentry, you could have them make a wall mounted frame with dowel insets and hang the ribbons on the dowels. Dowels are round long sticks by the way.


----------



## MangoRoX87

I had my entire wall in my room covered in them. Then, I started to cover the other wall. Then, I decided to paint my room, and they never made their way back. Now, they are in a box under my bed hahah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ellygraceee

Mine are all on coat hangers hanging from my curtain rod. I'm going to make horse rugs and blankets eventually when I get around to teaching myself how to sew.


----------



## live2ride8

Yea, I was thinking about buying one of those displays but wasn't sure  And how do you guys display those neck sashes? (If you get them) Mine is awkwardly dangling off a shelf


----------



## SunnyK01

I recently bought a house and really wanted to display my ribbons, etc. After all, I spent A LOT of time and money on those things - I should get to show them off. Anyway, what I did was bought 2 cheap curtain rods from IKEA and mounted them on a wall in my spare bedroom. It works well and is much cheaper than buying actual ribbon racks.

For the neck ribbons/sashes I wrapped them around the curtain rod and secured them in place by using a "regular' ribbon to clamp them down. So, it created a 2 layered look basically.

On an opposite wall, I put up a couple of IKEA shelves to hold the trophies we had won along with a few extra special ribbons: the first we ever won as a pair, my first ever blue ribbon, and our first ever competitive trail ribbon. I hung some of my favorite pictures of her around the shelves to complete the look. My fiance thinks it's a bit weird and egocentric, but I love it!


----------



## Tempestsgirl

I did a very cheap and easy way to hang my ribbons. I just took a tack to put two holes in the wall, one straight across from the other, unfolded a paper clip all the way and inserted the two ends of the paper clip in the holes so its straight across. Then you can simply put the clip of the ribbons over it. And I just did this all over my walls. I put all the firsts at the top and placed my seconds around them then organized the rest around those.


----------



## JustWingIt

I used a sheet of white plastic lattice and used a staple gun to put it up on my wall, then you just slide the little metal tab on the back of the ribbon under the lattice. I like it a lot because the ribbons aren't fixed down so if you get more you can rearrange them.


----------



## MelissaAnn

I love this thread! I have only been in one show so far and have two green ribbons. My fireplace has vents on each side to spread the heat to both side of the living room, and I just hang the ribbons on the vent. If we actually use it I will probably move them. Hope I get enough one day to make a special shelf!


----------



## uflrh9y

JustWingIt said:


> I used a sheet of white plastic lattice and used a staple gun to put it up on my wall, then you just slide the little metal tab on the back of the ribbon under the lattice. I like it a lot because the ribbons aren't fixed down so if you get more you can rearrange them.


Oh wow, I love that idea!


----------



## uflrh9y

What do you all do with the Championship ribbons that go around the neck?


----------



## lkjhorse927

In a corner you can do multiple strings across it and then hang them above eachother.... It looks really cool.


----------



## waresbear

I used to hang them up on the wall when I was a kid then as I got I would just rotate the championship ones & then box them up. Then I had too many boxes so I declined ribbons no matter what they were, was getting overwhelming. We did some renovations to the house & in the process of clearing put stuff, all but 1 box got trashed. So I thought I would just fill one more box but they haven't made it that far, I toss them in my mounting stool's storage compartment. Kinda seems like hoarding, mybad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl

The hang on the imaginary wall in my mind:-(


----------



## jumanji321

I used two thumb tacks and strung metal wire between them so I could hook them up to it.


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack

MangoRoX87 said:


> I had my entire wall in my room covered in them. Then, I started to cover the other wall. Then, I decided to paint my room, and they never made their way back. Now, they are in a box under my bed hahah
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


heeeyyyyy I did the same thing!!! haha I painted my room and they all came down and are sitting in a box as well haha

But I want to get one of those billboard thingys that you can pin stuff too and put them on it!!


----------



## JustWingIt

uflrh9y said:


> Oh wow, I love that idea!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Fulford15

I LOVE the lattis idea!! I used to have a big bedroom and I strung them around my whole room... now my room is to small to do this with 300 + ribbons, so they are just sitting in a box right now till I figure out something to do with them :-( Any suggestions?


----------



## Bankrupt Dad

JustWingIt

Thanks for the brilliant idea!! Only difference is I hung the sheets from brackets instead of using staples. Total cost was $30 at home depot.

Bankrupt Dad


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods

uflrh9y said:


> What do you all do with the Championship ribbons that go around the neck?


 
I also am a fan of curtain rod, but I use the IKEA DIGNITET Curtain wire. Its a metal cable. The metal hooks fit perfectly over the cable, (for ribbons w/o metal hooks I just use hanging alligator clips.:









and I just hang the Neck Ribbons around the wire and let hem hang. If I wanted to have them hang higher, I would fold them in half and over the cable and secure them with a small butterfly clip or with another ribbon:


----------



## MyLittleHunter

I use the curtain rod method. I have a wall with curtain rods going along it that my ribbons hang on. I have too many ribbons to fit though, so I only have my favorites and most recent ones hanging, the rest are in plastic tubs.


----------



## farmpony84

When I was in high school I ran bailing twine across the top of my wall. Once it was full, I ran a second set. It was really neat because by the time I graduated the entire wall was covered. They are in a suit case in the basement now. My trophy's are in a doll case....

I do have a shadow box that I haven't figured out yet, I want to put my Old Black horses halter, a photograph, his tail clipping, and some ribbons in it. I also have one of the neck sashes on the wall in the work out room with some ribbons and a photo of Pistol in the middle...


----------



## HarpersMom

I have a friend who has been showing since she was a kid (she's 28 now) she has TONS of ribbons. She took some of hers and used the tails and sewed them together to make pillows. They are super cute. I put a string around my room (where the wall meets the ceiling) and hung them from there.


----------



## existentialpony

When I was in college and competed in IHSA, I used to bring my ribbons home and my mom would string them along the windows of my room like curtains.  It was sweet and fun to see when I'd come home on breaks!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

I hang mine from my belt along with the buckle I won.

See, me and my buddy put on rodeos and fun shows and we don't tell anybody. That way we pretty much win everything. We take turns judging to keep it fair. Last week I won first in cutting on a Percheron that only been rode twice. He bucked twice and ran thru a fence, but we kept the lead. Then I took the saddle bronc riding on my kid's old foundered mare. Well I fell off 6 times, but the judge kept giving me a re-ride and was nice enough to hold her for me. Then my buddy got a first place in halter with an arthritic mini donkey. 

I'm gittin so **** many ribbons I'm running out of room on my belt


----------



## Glenknock

I pin mine to notice boards,were in ireland so its rosettes and trophies we get


----------



## xxdanioo

so far they are on Walter's stall. lol


----------



## Kitmagic

Meet the shrine behind my door


----------



## breyerhorse

Just on a shelf, I have to dust them once in awhile.
Lisa


----------



## bpasture1

*Awesome Ribbon Display Option*

I love this thread too! Have you gals seen www.goldstandardframes.com ? I got my ribbons framed there! 
Love it! Such a conversation piece! And it's a regular size frame! Not bulky! I'll attach a pic of it...


----------



## LexiRansom

Once I start getting into shows I would want to hire or research a way to make them into a pillow and or blanket. I find crafty things like that interesting.


----------

